# Photoshop CS3 stuck in Hand tool mode



## fzuccaro (Apr 8, 2004)

From the moment an image is opened in Photoshop CS3 the 'hand' icon appears regardless of which tool is chosen. No other tools work. The the image moves around guided by the 'hand' icon only. The 'hand' icon will not go away regardless of anything I try. I cannot do any work!
Win XP, Photoshop CS3


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Have you tried a reinstall?

how much ram?

Is your scratch disk on a separate drive?

please take no offense but it has to be asked... is this a legit copy of CS3?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

try a reset of Photoshop. IIRC ctrl, shift, del as it starts.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Make sure the space bar is not sticking on your keyboard.


----------

